# Uber n Lyft must go electric soon in California



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

And Uber asking for govt scraps n subsidies to facilitate the CA drivers to electric vehicles.









California regulator adopts EV mandate for Uber, Lyft ride-hail fleets


California's clean air regulator on Thursday adopted rules to mandate that nearly all trips on Uber's and Lyft's ride-hailing platforms have to be in electric vehicles over the next few years, the first such regulation by a U.S. state.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

EM1 said:


> And Uber asking for govt scraps n subsidies to facilitate the CA drivers to electric vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that Uber removed the surge multiplier, who is making a reasonable return to upgrade their car to a Tesla or other EVs?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cali politicians. SMH


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Cali politicians. SMH


Don't worry, we be gettin a new goberner soon.
Vote for Mr. Jenner.

I'm gonna.

.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I can understand why. Gasoline is evil. We need to buy cars that run on coal instead. (Oh, you didn’t really think that the majority of our power grid is run on those bird killing windmills, did you?)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TobyD said:


> I can understand why. Gasoline is evil. We need to buy cars that run on coal instead. (Oh, you didn’t really think that the majority of our power grid is run on those bird killing windmills, did you?)


What is it like to live where you live?

.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> What is it like to live where you live?
> 
> .


What do you mean?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TobyD said:


> What do you mean?


People have a notion of what Portland and Seattle are like.
San Francisco has a reputation too.

But, how do you like living there?
Is there law and order? A police force that keeps the peace?
Or, do you rely on BLM terrorists for 'justice'?

Do you like living there?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Gas and coal 








List of coal-fired power stations in the United States - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

8.6 years from now is a very long time.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> People have a notion of what Portland and Seattle are like.
> San Francisco has a reputation too.
> 
> But, how do you like living there?
> ...


I live in a small town a half hour away from Portland, and I really like it. I Uber in Portland. It looks like the zombie apocalypse. Tents line every street. Drug addicts use the sidewalk as their toilet at all hours of the day. Homicides are up 700% this year. Antifa pulls people out of their car at random to assault them. Police are told to back off by the city council, so they’re quitting by the hundreds. The DA refuses to prosecute anyone, so arresting them doesn’t do any good. Portland sucks... but the food trucks are good 😀


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

TobyD said:


> I live in a small town a half hour away from Portland, and I really like it. I Uber in Portland. It looks like the zombie apocalypse. Tents line every street. Drug addicts use the sidewalk as their toilet at all hours of the day. Homicides are up 700% this year. Antifa pulls people out of their car at random to assault them. Police are told to back off by the city council, so they’re quitting by the hundreds. The DA refuses to prosecute anyone, so arresting them doesn’t do any good. Portland sucks... but the food trucks are good 😀


I shot a man in Portland once.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Mole said:


> I shot a man in Portland once.


I see you fit in nicely then


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

TobyD said:


> I see you for in nicely then


Jerk tried to open my truck door at the red light next to Voo Doo donuts.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Mole said:


> Jerk tried to open my truck door at the red light next to Voo Doo donuts.


That doesn’t surprise even a little bit


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TobyD said:


> Portland. It looks like the zombie apocalypse. Tents line every street. Drug addicts use the sidewalk as their toilet at all hours of the day. Homicides are up 700% this year. Antifa pulls people out of their car at random to assault them. Police are told to back off by the city council, so they’re quitting by the hundreds. The DA refuses to prosecute anyone, so arresting them doesn’t do any good. Portland sucks..


So then, I gotta ask ... why do you think people live there.
NOT the zombies you describe; those are not people. They are dead. 
But why do the normal people live there?
Are there many left?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> So then, I gotta ask ... why do you think people live there.
> NOT the zombies you describe; those are not people. They are dead.
> But why do the normal people live there?
> Are there many left?


Because they’re liberals. It’s a liberal utopia. The police are being defunded, drugs are being decriminalized, marijuana is for sale on every corner, roads are being removed and replaced with bike lanes, grown men can hang out naked in the girls locker rooms at the public pools, prisoners are released early... it’s everything the democrats have ever wanted.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The linked article has some notable excertps:

_"There is no way for us to make sure that the (companies) actually bear the costs to address the greenhouse gases and air pollution they're creating and profiting off," said _[CARB] _board member Nathan Fletcher._

Guilt tripping and pretzel logic. So the TNCs provide a service employing the same type of transports used by 98% of all drivers in the state, and CARB wants to blame them for doing so, instead of addressing the core issue (CARB has a history of employing pretzel logic).

Oh. wait. The core issue is already being addressed with legislation to put EVs on the road in place of all gasmobiles. And more than 50% of California's electricity is from clean renewables. And it's growing.

_"The total cost of meeting the 2030 standard could reach $1.73 billion, according to the Union of Concerned Scientists, a nonprofit research and advocacy organization."_

If the legislators feel compelled to subsidize these costs, then why not put the money directly in to the pockets of the people purchasing and maintaining the transport vehicles? Yeah. The drivers. Not a penny to Uber and Lyft because they don't drive pax around.

And if Uber really wants to help, they can restore the $1 extra per ride program for EV drivers that they dropped after eight months.


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

TobyD said:


> Because they’re liberals. It’s a liberal utopia. The police are being defunded, drugs are being decriminalized, marijuana is for sale on every corner, roads are being removed and replaced with bike lanes, grown men can hang out naked in the girls locker rooms at the public pools, prisoners are released early... it’s everything the democrats have ever wanted.


Yep. Liberal chics just let you do more! Wanting a threesome is hip not an insult! You can be your inner man child!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TobyD said:


> Because they’re liberals. It’s a liberal utopia. The police are being defunded, drugs are being decriminalized, marijuana is for sale on every corner, roads are being removed and replaced with bike lanes, grown men can hang out naked in the girls locker rooms at the public pools, prisoners are released early... it’s everything the democrats have ever wanted.


So, the liberals who get pulled out of their cars and beaten with impunity are ok with that? They like getting their asses kicked because they're white?
They enjoy watching the grown man hang out in the locker room that their own daughter is in? That's ok with them?

I think I'm just too old to see the logic in any of that. Or the sanity.
How can an entire city go insane?
It's scary as hell. I mean, there's sci-fi movies out there with similar plots.
What's the one about New York just getting walled off and isolated ... some kind of MadMax kind of flick. That shit is HAPPENING.


.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> So, the liberals who get pulled out of their cars and beaten with impunity are ok with that? They like getting their asses kicked because they're white?
> They enjoy watching the grown man hang out in the locker room that their own daughter is in? That's ok with them?
> 
> I think I'm just too old to see the logic in any of that. Or the sanity.
> ...












The city was like one big sewer in the 70’s. We’re heading back to that as quickly as DeBlasio can get us there. Oh......the next Mayor in the fall will make DeBlasio look like a conservative.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

TobyD said:


> I live in a small town a half hour away from Portland, and I really like it. I Uber in Portland. It looks like the zombie apocalypse. Tents line every street. Drug addicts use the sidewalk as their toilet at all hours of the day. Homicides are up 700% this year. Antifa pulls people out of their car at random to assault them. Police are told to back off by the city council, so they’re quitting by the hundreds. The DA refuses to prosecute anyone, so arresting them doesn’t do any good. Portland sucks... but the food trucks are good 😀


St. Helens, OR?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Don't worry, we be gettin a new goberner soon.
> Vote for Mr. Jenner.
> 
> I'm gonna.
> ...


I doubt it. I think Newsom isn’t done.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I doubt it. I think Newsom isn’t done.


Oh no. He's too communist and too young to be done.
The Dems love the guy.

I see future presidential runs for him.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

EM1 said:


> And Uber asking for govt scraps n subsidies to facilitate the CA drivers to electric vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8 years from now is not soon.


----------



## SkiboNRG (May 26, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Now that Uber removed the surge multiplier, who is making a reasonable return to upgrade their car to a Tesla or other EVs?


Actually EVs save money for you and the general public. With lower fuel and maintenance costs you'll save thousands over the life of your car. Plus, it lowers the demand for oil saving others money in gasoline/jet fuel etc. There are some affordable options too. It's not just Tesla.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> What is it like to live where you live?
> 
> .


Freedom !


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Freedom !


New Orleans? Yea, I can see that.
But ...
Did you see what Toby posted about 'life in Portland'?

I noted the following:
_So, the liberals who get pulled out of their cars and beaten with impunity are ok with that? They like getting their asses kicked because they're white?
They enjoy watching the grown man hang out in the locker room that their own daughter is in? That's ok with them? _

And, got no response from any of the Anarchist/Socialist priks on this forum. 

I get it, in a way. See, I grew up in Ghetto. I didn't know it at the time because it was the normal, everyday environment. It's just the way it is. Then, I got a drivers license, and a job and learned that there are other ways to live.
I can only imagine that, like the lobster in the slowly heating pot, the sane people there aren't even aware that they are being cooked, and eaten alive by black racists and terrorists.

I don't know whether to feel sorry for them or not. But, I guess, even in nature, there must be victims. Predators need to eat.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Good luck charging that electric car when they force everyone to switch to electric, putting more pressure on the grid, and then they remove the power plants.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

It's not QUITE time yet.
Eventually we will get what we asking for.

.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> So, the liberals who get pulled out of their cars and beaten with impunity are ok with that? They like getting their asses kicked because they're white?
> They enjoy watching the grown man hang out in the locker room that their own daughter is in? That's ok with them?
> 
> I think I'm just too old to see the logic in any of that. Or the sanity.
> ...


If we just find a good way that worked to keep them all in their city I would support it but unfortunately they keep moving and [email protected]%$ing up ever city/state they move to. There is no place the liberals have gone that they haven't screwed up.


----------

